# Looking for a line job in Los Angeles



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

I;m looking for a line cook job in Los Angeles can anyone help me??


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Bin 8945 wine bar and bistro. Check it out.


----------

